# Tetratec ex1200 or jbl 1501



## terry82517 (3 Mar 2013)

Anyone use ether or both? Trying to get a idea on which to choose, any advice would be fantastic!


----------



## Martin cape (3 Mar 2013)

I use the JBL one. Had it in about 3 weeks at the min. I love it. Spray bar is good like.


----------



## terry82517 (3 Mar 2013)

Martin cape said:


> I use the JBL one. Had it in about 3 weeks at the min. I love it. Spray bar is good like.


Where did u find it mate? Having bit of trouble finding one at a decent price!


----------



## Martin cape (3 Mar 2013)

Bought it from Aquaristikshop in Germany pal. 1 week delivery, got it for about £120 delivered. Might be more now with exchange rate.


----------



## LancsRick (3 Mar 2013)

Allow me to enter the conversation waving a huge JBL flag.... 

The JBL's I've got (2x e901, 1x e700) are just brilliant. Easy to maintain, silent, well built, and really well priced. I started back in the hobby about a year ago and went with Eheim, but in that time I've been swung around completely and I'll confess to being a bit of a fanboy now.

In terms of online ordering, check out the sponsors on here, and also CharterHouse, SwellUK and Zooplus (de as well as uk).


----------



## terry82517 (3 Mar 2013)

Jbl's are seeming to be getting lots of good feedback everywhere, anyone for tetratecs? 

Cheapest is zooplus.de for the jbl but not in stock


----------



## jimwalsh (4 Mar 2013)

just as an aside I sent my JBL back to zooplus and swapped it for an ehiem after it developed a fault


----------



## Alastair (4 Mar 2013)

Coxwell aquatic sell the e1501 for 140 ish including delivery


----------



## terry82517 (4 Mar 2013)

Alastair said:


> Coxwell aquatic sell the e1501 for 140 ish including delivery


Hmmm nearly half again the price of what zooplus.de were doing it!


----------



## Alastair (4 Mar 2013)

terry82517 said:


> Hmmm nearly half again the price of what zooplus.de were doing it!


Zoo plus haven't had the jbl greenline in for a while for some reason. 
The added benefit if buying from the UK is you don't have to wait weeks if something goes wrong with it for an exchange etc


----------



## Martin cape (4 Mar 2013)

Comes with a 4 year JBL warranty so you have to contact them direct anyway regarding faults.


----------

